# 13 day old kitten - eyes not open



## bengalnic (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi again everyone.

Polly and the one remaining kitten seem to be doing well but she is now 13 days old and her eyes haven't started opening. Should i be worried?

Thanks
Nicola x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Are they sticky?? could try a little warm water (cooled from boiling so sterile) on some cotton wool?? x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

As above,and if not then yes at this age they should be open


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They should deffo be open at 13 days old, could be they have got an infection in there. Try bathing them with boiled cooled water. If any pus comes out then you'll need to whip the kit off to the vets for some eye ointment. C.x.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*totally agree with the above posts  hope kitty is ok  x*


----------



## bengalnic (Dec 4, 2008)

Been cleaning her eyes the last two days and they are still closed. Off to the vet this afternoon. Everything crossed she is ok.

x


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Keep us informed. I do hope there is nothing seriously wrong.


----------



## bengalnic (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all,
Been to the vets and he says kitten is healthy and that i should just keep up with cleaning the eyes for a few more days. They have opened about half a mm in the corner so hopefully they should fully open in a couple more days. So relieved. No infections etc. 
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im very pleased to hear it, do keep us updated and pictures would be lovely when you have time,xx......


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh that's good once they start to open a tiny bit, its a sign that they are on the way. Should be open fully quite soon now hopefully


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

bengalnic said:


> Hi all,
> Been to the vets and he says kitten is healthy and that i should just keep up with cleaning the eyes for a few more days. They have opened about half a mm in the corner so hopefully they should fully open in a couple more days. So relieved. No infections etc.
> x


Very pleased to hear it...keep us updated with her progress...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

bengalnic said:


> Hi all,
> Been to the vets and he says kitten is healthy and that i should just keep up with cleaning the eyes for a few more days. They have opened about half a mm in the corner so hopefully they should fully open in a couple more days. So relieved. No infections etc.
> x


Great news B,and you must be so relieved,as K&R has requested plz do keep us updated and when all is well maybe a pic of this little bubba..plz:thumbup:


----------



## bengalnic (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
Sorry for the delay in replying. Kitten is doing great - she just doesn't seem keen to see the world!! Eyes are opening very very slowly. 
Thanks for all the advice and support.
Pics attached. 
Nicola x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful. She'll get there!


----------



## bengalnic (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, another question.

In the last couple of days Polly has started being really noisy, is it possible for her to call when the kitten is only just over 2 weeks old? 

I didn't expect her to call again for a good while but is it because there is only one kitten (we lost the other 2 kittens in the litter)? 

THanks

Nicola x


----------

